# Second gen trans swap



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

with the complexity and costs (and labor) included in the swap, you're better off buying a MT instead or simply finding a dealer that would swap your AT for a MT.


----------



## SlowCruzer (Feb 7, 2020)

landrystephane92 said:


> with the complexity and costs (and labor) included in the swap, you're better off buying a MT instead or simply finding a dealer that would swap your AT for a MT.


So the dealership can just manual swap my auto for me ? I was just gonna do it myself lmao


----------



## Mothman (8 mo ago)

SlowCruzer said:


> So the dealership can just manual swap my auto for me ? I was just gonna do it myself lmao


I'm assuming they meant swap the whole car lol. I doubt a dealer would swap the trans.


----------



## SlowCruzer (Feb 7, 2020)

Mothman said:


> I'm assuming they meant swap the whole car lol. I doubt a dealer would swap the trans.


Yea I figured but I’m prolly gonna go with my original idea of buying a salvaged manual cruze and just swap it over to my auto hatch


----------

